# Bonnet Creek - car?



## myip (Sep 13, 2011)

Do I need a car at Bonnet Creek?  I understand there is a shuttle.  Where does it go to?  Is it just downtown disney?  Is it walking distance to Broadway Resort?  If yes, how long is the walk.

I can also get into HGVC or Sheraton timeshare.  I thought I would try Bonnet Creek, it looks like it has a nice pool with slide and and nice waterplay area for kid.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 13, 2011)

myip said:


> Do I need a car at Bonnet Creek?  I understand there is a shuttle.  Where does it go to?  Is it just downtown disney?  Is it walking distance to Broadway Resort?  If yes, how long is the walk.
> 
> I can also get into HGVC or Sheraton timeshare.  I thought I would try Bonnet Creek, it looks like it has a nice pool with slide and and nice waterplay area for kid.



Absolutely. Little or nothing within easy or safe walking distance. Get a car or plan to pay plenty for taxis.


----------



## myip (Sep 13, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Absolutely. Little or nothing within easy or safe walking distance. Get a car or plan to pay plenty for taxis.


I plan to have a car.  I am wondering if I need to drive to the Disney park or if there is a shuttle.


----------



## cbm32 (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a shuttle and it runs frequently.  We stayed there and found we had no use at all for a Rental car.


----------



## myip (Sep 13, 2011)

cbm32 said:


> There is a shuttle and it runs frequently.  We stayed there and found we had no use at all for a Rental car.


Where does the shuttle go to?  Does it go to all the Disney's Theme park and the Disney Water Park like blizzard?  What is the cost of using the shuttle?


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a shuttle to the parks, but I'm not sure how often it leaves /returns, maybe as much as once an hour in the mornings, then you can hook into Disney transport between parks if necessary and then the shuttle for back to BC

I love this resort, but always have a car. I have an AP so parking charges at disney aren't a factor (I can park free).


----------



## ronparise (Sep 13, 2011)

Even if you take the shuttle to the parks, you will need a car for groceries unless you use one of the delivery services


----------



## mecllap (Sep 13, 2011)

What is the "Broadway Resort"?  Not familiar with that.  If you mean Disney's Boardwalk, you would need to go to a Disney site (Park, or DTD) and take the Boardwalk bus or go to Epcot or Hollywood Studios and either walk or take a boat.  Or take a cab.  Or drive.  Even when I stay "onsite" (at a Disney resort or hotel) I prefer to have a car.  Seems like something always happens that I want to run an errand somewhere else (drugstore or grocery store, beer/wine/liquor store, outlet mall, another attraction, etc.).  I don't like standing and waiting for a bus (although I usually have a seat-cane or rollator these days).  I prefer to drive and park at the parks, except for Magic Kingdom (but it's $14.00 a day for parking at the main parks, if you don't have an annual pass, or aren't staying in an onsite propert-- which does not include Bonnet Creek).  If you haven't been to WDW before -- it is HUGE -- lots and lots of walking in each park (literally it can be 3-5+ miles during the day there) -- would be helpful to do some research on the Disney-related boards (like disboards.com).


----------



## GeraldineT (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I depends on what you plan on doing and your vacation style.  We are not shuttle people.  I have 3 little ones, a double stroller, diaper bag, cooler, extra clothes so the shuttle is more is a PITA than it is worth to me.  At night we like to go to city walk or downtown Disney.  Also I like to come and go as I please. So we always have a car.  This year we are having a hard time finding a cheap rental so we decided to drive.  We have friends that are there now and they shuttle to DTD and then use the Disney trans and have no problems at all.


----------



## myip (Sep 14, 2011)

I will rent a car.. just want to have option of not paying $14 for parking when we go to the Disney park.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2011)

myip said:


> I will rent a car.. just want to have option of not paying $14 for parking when we go to the Disney park.



I know people that drive to Disneys Boardwalk, park there and take the boat or walk to Epcot


----------



## lily28 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just returned from bonnet creek earlier this month.  I never rent a car (maybe just 1 day) when I went to disney.  After the week at BC, I think I need a car if I stay off site.  In the morning, BC has a shared shuttle every 1/2 hr. However, other than magic kingdom, shuttles from the other parks don't return to BC till the afternoon.  The shuttle to downtown disney doesn't start till 4 pm and is infrequent.  There is no shuttle to typhoon lagoon and blizzard beach.  Coming from a week at Boardwalk Villa, I am just not used to the shuttle schedule at BC.  You can't walk from BC to the different resorts on Boardwalk;  it is just too far.


----------



## insuralife (Sep 14, 2011)

Unless you are a disney freek, there is way to much to see in the general area.  The town is Kissimmee.  Be sure to see 'Old Town' on a Friday nite and collector car show.  Always music there as well as curio shops and one hell of a bungie plunge!!  So get a car for at least half the stay.  Be sure to see the other Disney hotels!  The Floridian is a beaut!  Try having dinner at the Portifino resort across the street from Universal!  The 3 tenors are always there!  Please buy all the souveigners youu can possibly carry... Florida needs the business!  Maybe buy a house or two...  they are on sale, real cheap!  Florida needs the business!:whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I know people that drive to Disneys Boardwalk, park there and take the boat or walk to Epcot



Yeah, and I know peep who will park at a hotel, dine and take transport to a park.

But I find it ironic that folks who think nothing of spending several hundred, if more than a grand, to spend time at WDW, balk at what is a relatively a measly parking fee, costing themselves valuable time in the parks -- the very reason they came in the first place.

Consider what you'd pay to park in NYC for a show or concert at Lincoln Center or Carnegie Hall, and $14 pales in comparison. We usually suck it up and shell out the bucks for the freedom to arrive and depart as we wish.


----------



## insuralife (Sep 14, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Yeah, and I know peep who will park at a hotel, dine and take transport to a park.
> 
> But I find it ironic that folks who think nothing of spending several hundred, if more than a grand, to spend time at WDW, balk at what is a relatively a measly parking fee, costing themselves valuable time in the parks -- the very reason they came in the first place.
> 
> Consider what you'd pay to park in NYC for a show or concert at Lincoln Center or Carnegie Hall, and $14 pales in comparison. We usually suck it up and shell out the bucks for the freedom to arrive and depart as we wish.



No NO......  Ron is right...  By all means drive to Disney Boardwalk and take the boat shuttle to the park..  Yeah the parking is free, the boat travels faster than the monorail at the parks and parking lot, you don't have to walk as far AND... you get to see a lot more of the entire park/resort area.  Plus more trinkets to buy!  Do not miss the 100 tv sets at ESPN.. great food, better price than in the park! (at the Boardwalk!)  Don't miss it!  The boat ride is scenic in itself!


----------



## insuralife (Sep 14, 2011)

myip said:


> I will rent a car.. just want to have option of not paying $14 for parking when we go to the Disney park.



Trust Ron's advice!  Travel to the park through one of the resorts.  The park management knows people do this...  they are thrilled with the extra buying opportunities you give them... 


 Hey.. while you're there, check in on Disney Vacation Club!  It's a steal!:rofl:


----------

